# Can anyone please direct me???



## pathfinder4x4 (Feb 9, 2008)

I posted a similar question to this on *********...and got kinda beat up. 
I have since resigned my account there ( or at least I am trying to...).  Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

I am trying to decide what style to begin my martial arts training and I have narrowed it down to Shotokan, Shito-Ryu, Shindo Jinen Ryu, Hung Gar or Kenpo. Any suggestions? The five schools here in Tucson all have very skilled instructors. However, I am looking to further develop my Mind-Body-Spirit connection with martial arts.

These are the three schools that I am considering:

http://www.velezkenpo.com/

http://www.azdojo.com/

http://www.sillumwingchun.org/

http://www.eastsidekarate.com/

and a traditional Shotokan school called Rendokan. 

Also, there is a Tracy's instructor here with whom I haven't spoken.

And, what I am referring to as "mind-body-spirit" connection is something similar to Chi Kung as well as the additional physical and mental aspects of martial arts. From what I understand, most traditional martial arts practice some for of this. Additionally, I like the spiritual aspect of Aikido...but want something a little more physical.  Again, I am looking for that "balance" of the three (mind, body, and spirit).

Also, I am in my mid 30s and 6'2". Please feel free to voice your comments.


Thanks in Advance,

Bill


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2008)

You'll find a solid group of traditional martial artists here who are a good and friendly bunch. 

How good is your health and flexibility?

Shito-Ryu combines both hard and soft techniques.
Shotokan, Hung Gar and Kenpo are hard styles.
I'm not familiar with Shindo Jinen Ryu though.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 10, 2008)

Do you want the honest but not really helpful answer?  It depends on the instructor.  

It also depends on their approach to the martial arts.  I can describe to you how a martial art will benefit your mind-body-spirit, but what happens if I tell you that I think chi/ki/qi is a load of hooey?  

Can you accept that?

What you are looking for is very very subjective, you need to visit these instructors and quite frankly, study under them.  If they aren't giving you what you need then move on.

That said, what you think you are looking for, and how you want to study it, may be very different than the way a good instructor may wish to teach it to you.

Good luck on your search, but as far as I'm concerned you need to meet these instructors.

Lamont


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2008)

I took a look at those sites, and based on your desire for chi-kung, I'd suggest Tai Chi, which is at Azdojo.com. That said, the quality of the class can vary from health club "stretching for the seniors" level to the full bore martial art study. The later is rare however.  They didn't mention anything that I saw concerning the lineage, so a chat with the school would be in order.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 10, 2008)

As Lamont (Blindside) said, a lot depends on the instructor.  You might try looking at these two threads for more information - lots of people have come here with the same questions.

Resources for Beginners
Choosing a school

Good luck with your search!


----------



## pathfinder4x4 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for everyone's help!  I will check them out and let you know.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 10, 2008)

Visit each school.  Talk to students after class.  Talk to the instructors.  See which school has people you want to spend time with in it.  

Since you have a particularized interest (I'll warn you, it's probably unrealistic.  Most of the real, effective mind-body-spirit stuff simply comes from hard training, not mystical woo-woo stuff.), ask about it.  And... I'd strongly suggest you run from anyone making extravagant promises in that regard...


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Visit each school. Talk to students after class. Talk to the instructors. See which school has people you want to spend time with in it.
> 
> Since you have a particularized interest (I'll warn you, it's probably unrealistic. Most of the real, effective mind-body-spirit stuff simply comes from hard training, not mystical woo-woo stuff.), ask about it. And... I'd strongly suggest you run from anyone making extravagant promises in that regard...


 
Hello, Most of us will agree on this? ...Best to visit each school, Look at the size of classes, how they train, see if they have large amount of color belts (means the students enjoy the training)..if little color belts?

Prices of classes? ...how far is the drive? ...Main thing? ...TRUST YOUR INTINCTS ABOUT THE FEEL OF THE CLASSES OR TRAINING!

You may have to go more than once to get the feel too?   Always to talk to a few students and feel if they are a friendly school?

Aloha ,  they are look good too!  It is NOT the art the but person who makes the art a part of them!


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bill,
I've gotta agree with the folks that tell you to visit the schools and see how they train and what their emphasis in training is (sport, tournament, self-defense, internal focus, etc.).

I personally didn't pick an Art as much as I picked a Teacher.

When going through the selection process I visited 2 different schools of the same Art. The first was a big group of small children kicking a balloon around for 45 minutes. The second was a small group of highly dedicated adults that were truly "martial artists". The lesson I learned is there can be extreme variations in how any single Art is trained (let alone training variations between different Arts). The best thing to do is to go and visit the schools.

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes definately visit each school and see which feels right to you.  Good luck!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2008)

Good advice so far and not much to add.

Visit the school and talked with the instructor are very good suggestions. If the school is too far you will not go and if you do not get along with the instructor (no matter how skilled he/she might be) you will not go either. 

As to your interest in Chi Kung (qigong); Qigong is Chinese and the only style you list that is Chinese is Hung Gar. I have never trained Hung Gar so I am not 100% sure but my guess is that it is more interested on external or hard Qigong training. If you are looking for more internal styles you would need to be looking for Taijiquan, Baguazhang and Xingyiquan. But of those 3 Xingyiquan has been labeled, at times internal/external.

Also Wing Chun has an internal component as well. 

But Aikido is very interested in Ki which is just the Japanese for Qi (Qigong) so that might work for you as well.

And finally form looking at the supplied web pages I will say I know little of any style outside of CMA these days but I was rather impressed with Fumio Demura at a seminar years ago and I see he is holding a seminar at The Dojo.


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Feb 11, 2008)

> Visit each school. Talk to students after class. Talk to the instructors. See which school has people you want to spend time with in it.
> 
> Since you have a particularized interest (I'll warn you, it's probably unrealistic. Most of the real, effective mind-body-spirit stuff simply comes from hard training, not mystical woo-woo stuff.), ask about it. And... I'd strongly suggest you run from anyone making extravagant promises in that regard...


That is the best advice.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 23, 2022)

I love shotokan shotokan will be good for you


----------



## Gyakuto (Jul 24, 2022)

Going for the most popular art will give you greater access to wide resource, seminars, opportunities to train abroad and more diverse teachers.


----------



## Steve (Jul 24, 2022)

Hey, @pathfinder4x4,   It’s been a while.  Which school did you choose, and are you an instructor by now?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2022)

Steve said:


> Hey, @pathfinder4x4,   It’s been a while.  Which school did you choose, and are you an instructor by now?


 Last seen on MT Mar 22, 2016


----------



## Steve (Jul 24, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Last seen on MT Mar 22, 2016


I was kidding.  Other folks resurrected the thread. I figure the dude must own his own school by now.


----------

